# Your best cologne?



## permoj (Mar 24, 2014)

I find some old threads about this question, but I don't want to bump them because my question is not same.

Which one is your best cologne? Before I use Acqua di Gio, but then I find out Million (view here) and for sure I will not change it for some time... Big up from me!


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 29, 2016)

Guess has some real awesome cologne and they smell quite amazing. The prices are very decent also. The basic thing is to have something that stands out and that's the best part of it throughout it gets used by many people.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2016)

Halston.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 1, 2016)

For cologne, 4711. Can't go wrong with a classic!


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 23, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]A luxurious cologne starring  invigorating lemon, and is intensified with seductive notes of lavender and patchouli. Gucci Guilty oozes style that will have women captivated both day and night. Must try this! [/FONT]


----------



## riyajoselyn (Dec 15, 2017)

Choose a scent concentration
Narrow down a scent family
Ask others what kind of perfume they use


----------

